# How can i get muffed nun



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

I like pigeon with big muffs , nuns are all clean-legged , I want to breed some with big muffs . someone told me that i could mate nun to muffed self white pigeon ,mate the offsprings to each other ,then i can get what i want if lucky.
I don't know much about pied pigeon ,by starting this project , i think i need more advice ,could you genetic experts share your knowledge and help me ?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess you could use any large feathered muff breed to get things started. It would be a long process of selective breeding to get large muffs on a bird with Nun markings from scratch. Muffed Crested Helmets or Russian Tumblers would be good breeds to use as both have crests and similar stance, Muffed English Long Faced Tumblers could also be considered, Good Luck.

Gordon
.....


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

12Ka-6 said:


> I guess you could use any large feathered muff breed to get things started. It would be a long process of selective breeding to get large muffs on a bird with Nun markings from scratch. Muffed Crested Helmets or Russian Tumblers would be good breeds to use as both have crests and similar stance, Muffed English Long Faced Tumblers could also be considered, Good Luck.


Thanks. there are many muffed breeds in my area.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Like the other poster said this is a very long process. It is easy to 'move' the muff gene however once you do that you now have a 50% nun and will ruin it's color/markings/structure. What you are speaking of doing is akin to creating a entierly new breed. It would take 100's if not literally thousands of squabs before you had what you wanted back. 
The nun is mainly pied and to get a controlled pied like the nun is not an easy undertaking. 
Once you did that than you have to get the structure back.

I know a guy who created the Gabriel pigeon. He was working on another breed called the American Awesome Angel; when I met him he had been working on it for 40 years and was still not too close to being done.

This is not something you can expect to finish in your life time without serious undertaking.
i.e. a dedicated breeding loft with serveral dozen pairs and probably year around breeding.

Not in an attempt to sound rude but I'd recommend a muffed breed if you like them that much.

EDIT: I'd recommed the Polish Helmet as it is muffed and the British Helmet is said to be an anchestor to the Nun. Very similar in markings but still a HUGE project.


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

AZCorbin said:


> Like the other poster said this is a very long process. It is easy to 'move' the muff gene however once you do that you now have a 50% nun and will ruin it's color/markings/structure. What you are speaking of doing is akin to creating a entierly new breed. It would take 100's if not literally thousands of squabs before you had what you wanted back.
> The nun is mainly pied and to get a controlled pied like the nun is not an easy undertaking.
> Once you did that than you have to get the structure back.
> 
> ...


I was surprised to find that someone in my area had aready made the bird in the morning !
Now i'd better buy some from him instead of creating by myself  
you can see the bird in the below picture.

http://light.sunphoto.ro/photos/normal/91535838_POBUZOU3.jpg


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I get "access denied"


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

Henk69 said:


> I get "access denied"


hi henk,try this link :
http://jiangxuan.sunphoto.ro/pigeon/91535838


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

That works...


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

qicaige said:


> I was surprised to find that someone in my area had aready made the bird in the morning !
> Now i'd better buy some from him instead of creating by myself
> you can see the bird in the below picture.
> 
> http://light.sunphoto.ro/photos/normal/91535838_POBUZOU3.jpg


Obtaining some of these will save you many years of breeding. Do you know what outcross was used and the time taken to get them to this stage?

regards Gordon
.....


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

12Ka-6 said:


> Obtaining some of these will save you many years of breeding. Do you know what outcross was used and the time taken to get them to this stage?
> 
> regards Gordon
> .....


Actually i don't know,i am trying to get in touch with him, i've sent him a massage in a forum but with no reply yet .


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

May I ask -
You wanted a _muffed_ nun, right? 
That bird is not, IMO, muffed. Unless does muffing on pigeons have to do with the feet? Muffing in chickens is where they have a beard or not, so confusing. /: 
Sorry for interruptions...


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> May I ask -
> You wanted a _muffed_ nun, right?
> That bird is not, IMO, muffed. Unless does muffing on pigeons have to do with the feet? Muffing in chickens is where they have a beard or not, so confusing. /:
> Sorry for interruptions...


Oh,i know little about chickens ,but ,muff means big leg feather in pigeons.


----------

